
Ask HN: What can I build for you? - jventura
Hi HN, I&#x27;m currently working as a Professor in a local college where I teach Operating Systems and Distributed Computing courses. However, I&#x27;m kind of bored and would like to build a side project to try to earn something on the side.<p>So, what do you need? What can I build for you? I&#x27;m looking to build something like a SaaS, maybe an API.. What are some of your pain points? My target are probably other developers, or students, or other teachers, people that I can relate to..
======
smlckz
Programming language

* self compiling compiler (self-hosting?).

* self interpreter interpreter (metacircular evaluator)

[from scratch. no parser generator or backends like LLVM, or tools like that,
as they hide much info and insight]

Testing

* Fuzzer (for testing, e.g. programming language implementation)

~~~
jventura
Looking for ideas for SaaS or to make some side money, but thanks!

